# Enjoy this Video



## ShawnP (Feb 25, 2016)

i was surfing drummers and street performers and came across this Video which i found quite intriguing, sorry if this has already been posted but i didnt feel like checking 20 pages of threads so Enjoy!!

Part 1





Part 2





Part 3





Part 4





Part 5





Part 6
Bruce Lee Jeet Kune do (part 6 of 6)


----------

